# Horn Options?



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

I was next to a MkVI GTI today that used his horn and it was a dual-tone "European sound" version that is common among VWs and other European makes. Not like the single-tone version that is in the 2012+ Beetle which is awful (and embarrassing IMHO).

Is it easy to retrofit the MkVI GTI horn to a Beetle since they are the same platform? Any thoughts or suggestions? Or has anyone done this? I would prefer to stay stock and don't need any obnoxious aftermarket air horns. Just don't want to sound like a Kia Rio.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

I'll agree that our horn has no character. Looking into the hella superhorns or the air horns, they have their own identity. The 2012 does have a dual tone horn, high tone on the passenger side and the low tone on the drivers. I tried a few options and stayed with the OE high tone supplied and removed the low tone PN#5c0951221a with the PN# 1k0951223b OEM high tone Clarton horn (Spain). It now has a kinda cute yet commanding distinct sound.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

KCXTWO said:


> I'll agree that our horn has no character. Looking into the hella superhorns or the air horns, they have their own identity. The 2012 does have a dual tone horn, high tone on the passenger side and the low tone on the drivers. I tried a few options and stayed with the OE high tone supplied and removed the low tone PN#5c0951221a with the PN# 1k0951223b OEM high tone Clarton horn (Spain). It now has a kinda cute yet commanding distinct sound.


So there was a horn downgrade for 2013!! ARGH!

Hmmmmmm. I wonder if the low or and additional OEM tone horn can be easily added??


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

vwdeluxe said:


> So there was a horn downgrade for 2013!! ARGH!
> 
> Hmmmmmm. I wonder if the low or and additional OEM tone horn can be easily added??


Just put a Wolo Bad Boy. It works Great, is loud and sounds like and Italian Sports car. It has Dual trumpets in one horn. Easy to install and pretty inexpensive.

http://www.amazon.com/Wolo-Model-419-Bad-Horn/dp/B000F5DQWY


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm just going to slap this on my car
http://www.autoanything.com/car-hor...ckingid=274x&gclid=CJ_I_p37i78CFcnm7AodCRMA1g

Then do an orange wrap with 01 on the doors and call it a day:laugh:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Jedidub said:


> I'm just going to slap this on my car
> http://www.autoanything.com/car-hor...ckingid=274x&gclid=CJ_I_p37i78CFcnm7AodCRMA1g
> 
> Then do an orange wrap with 01 on the doors and call it a day:laugh:


There ya go. ;-)


----------



## Gcowan58 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Where is the horn?*



IndyTTom said:


> Just put a Wolo Bad Boy. It works Great, is loud and sounds like and Italian Sports car. It has Dual trumpets in one horn. Easy to install and pretty inexpensive.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wolo-Model-419-Bad-Horn/dp/B000F5DQWY


I have a 2013 TDI...hate the weak weak horn! I bought a wolo bad boy, but don't want to try and install until I know where to look!!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Gcowan58 said:


> I have a 2013 TDI...hate the weak weak horn! I bought a wolo bad boy, but don't want to try and install until I know where to look!!


What are you looking for?

My guess it's the horn location?! I asked the same question once and it seems only one person knew the answer. Here is what he wrote: The horns are located behind the turn signals/fog lamps on the 2012 turbo, it has dual tone horns. You need to remove the aerodynamic plastic cover after jacking up the front end to access. Drivers side is easier to remove, the passenger side requires a tad more finesse to get the socket on the bolt. You'll need the Euro Triple Square socket set (same as the bolts on your seat rails).


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

This is probably not the direction you want to go, but I put a 12V horn from a 70s aircooled Beetle on the New Beetle I used to have. I just spliced the wires in. It's NOT loud, but it was a cool retro touch.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> This is probably not the direction you want to go, but I put a 12V horn from a 70s aircooled Beetle on the New Beetle I used to have. I just spliced the wires in. It's NOT loud, but it was a cool retro touch.


That's such a great idea! If we have to have a wimpy horn, at least let it be a fun wimpy horn!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> That's such a great idea! If we have to have a wimpy horn, at least let it be a fun wimpy horn!


:thumbup:


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

Late 2012s have the cheapened one-tone horn as well.

Sorry to see VW go the Mazda route of cheapness. Mazda did this same BS on the U.S.-spec 3's. We dealt with it by buying an aftermarket low-tone horn and splicing/bolting it onto the factory one.

http://www.mazda3forums.com/showthread.php?t=300770

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

